# 5 day worming with Safeguard



## qtrrae (Jan 14, 2005)

I have been deworming my 2, 8 month old donkeys the beginning of every month when I deworm my weanling fillies.

I am going to start the 5 day deworming with Safeguard for my minis the beginning of Feb.

Is this okay to also use with my donkey boys??

So far Jakob and Jonah have been dewormed with foal wormer and this last time I dewormed them with Eqvalan(Ivermectrin)

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Farmhand (Jan 14, 2005)

http://www.miniature-donkey-assoc.com/Worming.html

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=worming+donkeys&spell=1


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi Donna, I used ivermectin and did a 5 day (just like the 5 day Panacure) worming on a donkey I rescued, and everything went ok. I know ivermectin has a very wide safety margin. I will be seeing my vet tomorrow, and I will ask her what she thinks about safeguard and doing the 5 day worming with donkeys for you. You do have to be more accurate with a donkeys weight then with a horse. Corinne


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 18, 2005)

Panacur (safeguard, fenbendazole etc) was the original wormer used to eliminate lungworm in Donkeys. A friend of mine who ran a Donkey sanctuary (along with her Vet) pioneered the introduction and use of the five day course, which is still the only one that gets rid of lungworm. She did this specifically to dispel the myth that Donkeys were unsafe to keep with horse (due to lungworm not having a huge affect on Donks but potentially lethal to horses) Corinne, I respect your opinion but I would _never_ give a five day course of Ivermec to anything. You can overdose with Ivermec and the tolerance varies from animal to animal and age to age. You cannot overdose with Fenbendazole, and it is the only thing that gets rid of encysted small redworm (whatever claims may be made on the packet of other wormers!!!)


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 18, 2005)

Rabbitsfizz, I didnt do this worming on my own. This particular donkey had been checked by a vet and that was what they suggested that I use. I do know ivermectin (avermectins, and moxidectins) does have a very good safety margin,I believe the safety factor is 60x, but I also know the safety factor in fenbendazole (benzimidazoles) is 100x, regardless of what product you use its best to check with your vet. I have done the 5 day ivermectin treatment 2 times in the past with no problems. I also have a friend who raises mammouth mules and he does the 5 day ivermectin once a year, he has had no problems either. Anytime anyone worms with a wormer having a narrow safety margin, PLEASE be extreamly careful in your weights, because then your horse/donkey will be given a dose that is not only greater then the actual dose it should be receiving but may also be close to or at the toxic dose. As far as lungworms go, Panacur is the one to use. Corinne


----------



## qtrrae (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks so much for the information on worming my donkeys.

I was quite sure it would be okay but wanted to make sure before I did it.

Thanks also Farmhand for the donkey links.


----------

